# Share your jokes.



## The Unseemly (Apr 25, 2013)

I had a look around for a similar topic, but couldn't find one. So, why not, I said? Come out, come out wherever you are, and post a joke on this thread. 

As always, these jokes are to be family friendly, and not offensive to anybody of any ethnicity/race/culture etc.  See how compliant mods. are about swearing in these jokes.

Anyway: one to start off with:


Why were E.T.'s eyes so big?

Because he saw his phone bill.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a couple. ^^

Q: What happened when the ship carrying a cargo of red paint collided with the ship carrying a cargo of blue paint?
A: Both crews were marooned.

Two owls are sitting on a perch. One says to the other, "Do you smell fish?"


----------



## Sparkie (Apr 25, 2013)

Q:  What is the biggest lie in the entire universe? 

A:  "I have read and agree to the Terms of Service"


----------



## Sparkie (Apr 25, 2013)

This is a cute joke, of sorts.


----------



## advait98 (Apr 25, 2013)

Q: What do you call people who like tractors?

A: Protractors.

Q: Why was the computer cold?

A: It left its Windows open.

And that's all from my stash of geek jokes.


----------



## Chilari (Apr 25, 2013)

Q: What do you call someone who used to like tractors?

A: An extractor fan.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 25, 2013)

> Last night I dreamt that I wrote The Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings, but then I woke up and realised I was just Tolkien in my sleep...


Can't remember where I heard this one...


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 25, 2013)

Chilari said:


> Q: What do you call someone who used to like tractors?
> 
> A: An extractor fan.



Beat me to it .


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 25, 2013)

Never judge a man before you've walked a mile in their shoes... because then you're a mile away and you now have their shoes.


----------



## teacup (Apr 25, 2013)

Why do elves have big ears?

Because Noddy wouldn't pay the ransom.


----------



## The Unseemly (Apr 25, 2013)

Which reminds me. You know whenever your computer does something unfortunate, and you get one of those confusing/pointless error messages? In Japan, they replaced them with a few Haiku poems:

Yesterday it was working
Today it is not
Windows is like that

Three things are certain:
Death, taxes, and loss of data
Guess which has occurred

The snowy white
This thousand dollar screen
Dies so beautifully

Error, error, error
I am the blue screen of death
No one hears your screams

That's all I can remember...


----------



## Ireth (Apr 26, 2013)

What did Darth Vader say to Slenderman?

"I find your lack of face disturbing."


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Apr 26, 2013)

My little brother told me this,

Why did the clown have mushrooms growing out of his head?



Because he was a "fun guy"


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 29, 2013)

Clones are people two


----------

